# Freshwater Planting



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I am helping out a friend plant a tank, and also add some live plants to mine. We already have the correct setup for his tank, but I am deciding what to add in mine. I am not going to use co2 diffusion, or anything costly on such a small tank.

I currently run my pair of fluorescent bulbs - 10 watts of power each, for 9 hours a day. The tank has a great filtration system and heater as well. My substrate is just natural gravel.

I just want a good list of plants that can be grown completely submersed, without much light at all, and without much fertilization. Give me some plant ideas, and what I need to keep them alive and healthy. I am expecting to need to buy fertilization of some sort, like iron and such, so give me some detailed specs for your recommendations. Thanks for your time


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is what I have come across so far for similar qualities to what I have. I need just one or two types of plant for this tank.
- Jungle Vallisneria
- Java Lace 
- Crypt Spiralis
- Crypt Wendtii

What else, and what kind of ferts would I need to add for plants like these. Do I have enough light?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Does anybody know anything about live freshwater plants? I know there are some smart cookies out there..


----------

